# Lidl Tea Box



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Heads up everyone, from 3rd December Lidl is once again selling the rubber wood "tea" box witha glass window lid and at just Â£5.99p it makes a great watch box.


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

http://www.lidl.co.uk/uk/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20091203.p.Tea_Box.ar3 looks good to me


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Got one the last time.










and I'm pleased with the result.


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

williamsat where did you buy that foam padding? Got a couple boxes already that could use some.


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

looks like pipe insulation to me


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Clum said:


> williamsat where did you buy that foam padding? Got a couple boxes already that could use some.


It's standard pipe lagging foam from any DIY store


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice collection of watches. Do I see a Marcello Nettuno in there?


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

Do the teabags come with the box? If so, is the tea any good?


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

added to my shopping list, tho the tea may end up straight in the bin - i only drink Yorkshire Tea


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

BlueKnight said:


> Nice collection of watches. Do I see a Marcello Nettuno in there?


No they are all my 'Alpha' watches

Yes the foam is just standard foam pipe insulation from my local B & Q


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

williamsat said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > Nice collection of watches. Do I see a Marcello Nettuno in there?
> ...


Is the wood glossy or would it take stain or paint?


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up on this.


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

That looks very natty, i'm off to the Weston Favell Centre tomorrow, to battle Chavs and buy a new watch box!

well spotted sir!


----------



## josep (Dec 23, 2008)

Mint! Added onto my list for santa.


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Ha, the foam is a great idea, I'm gonna go one step cheaper and find a box around the house and use some pipe foam from the garage. Thanks!!


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

What an excellent find. I'll be getting one too (and now have another excuse to buy more watches to pad it out!!)


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

sparrow441 said:


> williamsat said:
> 
> 
> > BlueKnight said:
> ...


 Yes it will take a coat of stain or paint


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Cheers for the heads up, walked for an hour to get mine today


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Yep, thanks for the heads up :thumbsup: , picked one up a couple of hours ago, pity they don't sell the pipe insulation there as well.










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## moosejam (Nov 29, 2009)

I wonder if they sell them in Ireland too, theres a Lidl about 200 meters up the road from me, I'll have to have a look later.


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Cheers Boxbrownie got a couple to be going on with :thumbsup:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Just got mine - and off to B & Q on the way home.


----------



## azania (Sep 28, 2009)

That's a great idea! Thanks for the heads-up, Im getting one immediately and leaving it around, empty! If that doesn't give the other half a hint as to what to get me for Xmas, nothing will.


----------



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

Stopped off on the way home from work at lidl in Thirsk, but couldn't see these, where are they in the store? with the tea and coffee or elsewhere? What the packaging look like so i can spot it easily? I'll have a look in the Darlington store tomorrow.

Cheers

Brighty


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I looked around for ages but then found them in a card box with all the other weekly offerings, mine was next to some tool boxes and alarm clocks. Think there were toasters there too.


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

i got mine! and a sandwich toaster! thanks lidl!


----------



## ap71 (Sep 8, 2009)

got one today ....pipe lagging in the morning.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Picked up another two boxes to-day, that'll be four alltogether. For the money and a couple of metres of pipelag it's a cracker of a bargain! :yes:









If you add a blob of blutak to the edge, it keeps the lid shut and allows you to stand them upright and thus displays the watches in a life like position (don't be dirty







)


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Which diameter of lagging do you use Mel?


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Called at my nearest lidl today and spent ages searching for these. No luck at all. Will hopefully get to another branch tomorrow. I need one so Ive got an excuse for buying more watches!


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Brighty said:


> Stopped off on the way home from work at lidl in Thirsk, but couldn't see these, where are they in the store? with the tea and coffee or elsewhere? What the packaging look like so i can spot it easily? I'll have a look in the Darlington store tomorrow.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Brighty


Hi Brighty

Packaging is like this usually with all the tools and household bargains in an aisle of their own.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

a tip for all you lot cutting pipe lagging for your new boxes - wrap some electrical tape around where you plan to make the cut, then cut through the tape - it will reduce the amount of damage caused to the edges!


----------



## ap71 (Sep 8, 2009)

get the smaller lagging .....lid won't close on mine with the bigger...smaller is 62p in B&Q.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


> Which diameter of lagging do you use Mel?


Actually - the last one I picked up (in cylinder form) a delicate shade of pale blue foam from a local Asian glitter shop - I think they were intended as swim aids for youngsters to learn to swim. Wasn't really pipelag, but was solid in the middle and had a choice of colours - even an orange for Shawn! :yes:

I didn't fancy the grey pipelag. I don't know the diameter except it's the same as my wrist - all my sized watches fit fine :grin:


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

azania said:


> That's a great idea! Thanks for the heads-up, Im getting one immediately and leaving it around, empty! If that doesn't give the other half a hint as to what to get me for Xmas, nothing will.


Earl Grey?


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Brighty said:


> Stopped off on the way home from work at lidl in Thirsk, but couldn't see these, where are they in the store? with the tea and coffee or elsewhere? What the packaging look like so i can spot it easily? I'll have a look in the Darlington store tomorrow.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Brighty


Hi Brighty,

mrteatime works at the superstore opposite Lidl Thirsk. He's probably bought the lot. Try googling 'Shawn's Watchboxes Â£85' and see what happens.


----------



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

futuristfan said:


> Brighty said:
> 
> 
> > Stopped off on the way home from work at lidl in Thirsk, but couldn't see these, where are they in the store? with the tea and coffee or elsewhere? What the packaging look like so i can spot it easily? I'll have a look in the Darlington store tomorrow.
> ...


Cheers Guys, stopped off at the Darlington store earlier and they had plenty. Only wanted 1, but ended up coming home with 2. Must have been the 6 afternoon pints of Timothy Taylor Landlord 

Brighty


----------



## ralphy (Nov 24, 2008)

Good find!

SWMBO suggested a run to Lidl's tomorrow; initially I was reluctant, but I'm going to please here with a change of heart now........... :hypocrite:

R


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for this - I happened to be parked near a Lidl waiting for a friend who I was driving to a gig. Wondered in and found one. Bargain!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

With the increase in sales of these boxes, Lidl must be thinking those English do love their tea :rofl:


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

I bought three. What will they make of that :man_in_love:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Philz said:


> I bought three. What will they make of that :man_in_love:


That your either addicted to tea, or one of those strange freaky watch people


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

How do you tell a watch person? the way that they stare at your wrist!


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> How do you tell a watch person? the way that they stare at your wrist!


very true :thumbup:


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

A friend of a friend got freaked out the other day when I mentioned he was wearing a different watch to the Swatch he had the last time we'd met


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

Clum said:


> A friend of a friend got freaked out the other day when I mentioned he was wearing a different watch to the Swatch he had the last time we'd met


It is amazing how I never used to notice people's watches before I got into them. Now I do all the time. I notice people's new watches at work all the time, and they never cease to be amazed when I do. I honestly don't know how I didn't before.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

SWMBO spotted mine in the car boot. She's a speciality tea fan and got a smile on her face. She must think it's an extra Chrissy presy! Just wait till she sees it full of tickers!!!


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

alright, so who' s been and had all the boxes from the Harrogate Road Leeds lidl? or is there a massive watch collection now 'safely' stowed in multiple boxes in the chapeltown area now? chuff it.


----------



## little_w (May 2, 2009)

Sorry to dig out this topis but... anyone got any idea whether there would be new lot of those tea boxes coming to Lidls? Or anyone got any suggestion as to where to get a cheap watch box?

I'm getting sort of desperate... about 20 watches and no home for them... Thanks guys.


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

little_w said:


> Sorry to dig out this topis but... anyone got any idea whether there would be new lot of those tea boxes coming to Lidls? Or anyone got any suggestion as to where to get a cheap watch box?
> 
> I'm getting sort of desperate... about 20 watches and no home for them... Thanks guys.


Have a look on eBay, I've had a few off there now, and all have been good.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

little_w said:


> Sorry to dig out this topis but... anyone got any idea whether there would be new lot of those tea boxes coming to Lidls? Or anyone got any suggestion as to where to get a cheap watch box?
> 
> I'm getting sort of desperate... about 20 watches and no home for them... Thanks guys.


go to napkin and by one of their aluminium cases pre cut foam two sizes to choose does the job


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

gaz64 said:


> little_w said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to dig out this topis but... anyone got any idea whether there would be new lot of those tea boxes coming to Lidls? Or anyone got any suggestion as to where to get a cheap watch box?
> ...


Any chance of a link?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Maplin even


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Maplin flight case Here


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> Maplin even


iPhone by any chance, Gaz? Annoying when that happens!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

little_w said:


> I'm getting sort of desperate... about 20 watches and no home for them... Thanks guys.


I only paid Â£40 for this 20 watch box and it has a couple of hidy holes at the back for some for some other bit's and pieces out of Big M's way.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > Maplin even
> ...


Tim you guessed it..... It's a pain sometimes especially if your not paying attention


----------

